# Buying new clippers



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Buying my first clippers. In my 4H days I used these ancient Osters. They were huge and lasted forever. I'd like something that is also going to last a long time.

I have 4 adult Nubian and Nubian/alpine crosses

I am planning on picking them up at TSC

I can spend up to $200

Here are my choices;
ANDIS SUPER 2 SPEED CLIPPER WITH T-84 BLADE SET

OSTER GOLDEN A-5 SINGLE SPEED CLIPPER KIT

LISTER SHEARING STAR CLIPPERS (I might be able to convince DH to let me spend a little extra for these if it's really worth it)

I'll plan on bathing the goats and letting them dry before clipping.

Also I read a lot of people use show sheen before clipping to make it easier on the clippers.

Oil and clipper lube frequently as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like my Andis clippers.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do you like the T-84 blade for shows? Or do you put a ten blade on instead?

Anyone else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine is older and came with a 10 blade so I have never used the 84.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I had the lister star, and its great for just starting out but it becomes fairly streaky as time goes on. I would recommend the Oster clip master-variable speed from TSC.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I use A5s and like them, but for something a little more heavy duty I like Clipmasters. I use Oster Clipmasters, and have gotten both pairs used off of eBay for less than $200 I believe. If you want something smaller and quieter, the A5s are good, but I LOVE my clipmasters. They are big and loud but I can deal with that, they are fast, and last forever. I have to get my A5 blades sharpened but I can go quite a while on one pair of Clipmaster blades. 
Mostly what I do now is clip the main body with clipmasters, and do feet, legs, udder, head etc. with the A5s


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone for a tie breaker?

Edit I can't count;
Andis #1
Oster clipmaster #2
Oster A5 #1

And no to Listers


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have an older Oster 2 speed. It works great, but gets too hot for multiple clippings. We have to set it on ice packs to cool it off.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

These are the ones I used in 4H I think.
https://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/2415/7224/97/__57.jpg

Model 51


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have those Andis clippers and LOVE them! 
I like the 10 blade better then the T-84, esp. for legs and heads 

I don't like Osters.. I find they get too hot quickly...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Osters heat up quick, but they are powerful. Most goat people have the Andis Super 2 Speed, and they cut through dirty, fluffy and rough winter coats no problem.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Ugh choices. 
I think I'll get the Andis and save up for clipmaster in a couple years.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So I picked up the Andis... I paid extra for a two year any damage/any cause full warrantee with TSC. Maybe stupid, I know it's not usually worth it... But with my luck my two year old will throw them down the stairs or goats will chew threw the cord or something....


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I bought the Andis two speed with the T-84 blade. I am not disappointed!


----------

